# NMR's own Little Hero



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Some of you might remember earlier posts about Taylor, the pup who was found in a porta-potty in a forest preserve. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/118771-our-porta-potty-puppy.html

Taylor has found a fur=ever home, and his foster mommy just posted this on Northcentral Maltese Rescue:

 "Taylor’s mom Linda called me tonight to tell me that he saved her life last week. She had some friends over for dinner and had gone into the bathroom and while there passed out. Well Taylor had followed her there and when she fainted he started running back to the people in the living room and then back to the bathroom..after about the third trip he started barking to get their attention...finally one of the company said..”what’s wrong with Taylor?”..then..”Where’s Linda”...someone finally followed Taylor to the bathroom and found Linda just coming to. They called 911 and Linda spent a few days in the hospital...everything checked out fine and she is home with her hero!"

Here's our little hero pup:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He is a hero. Way to go Taylor!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Three cheers for Taylor!!!... Hip Hip Hooray!!!! Boy he's a cutie!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay Taylor the Rescue Doggie!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rescues are the best! Taylor was just returning the favor his sweet Mommy had given him ~ protection. Beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - what an amazing story. I just love it. Like Lassie!! Indeed Taylor returned the favor and how ironic is it that it involved a toilet, which was the place his life was saved after being hideously left there to die. That's such a great Christmas story. Hope you're sharing it on FB too, Maggie. I love NMR and all rescues.:wub::wub::chili::chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Taylor, you rock buddy!!!! And you're SO HANDSOME!!! One person's trash is another person's treasure, that's for sure!!! xoxo Taylor!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that's Karma, saved from a bathroom ,porta pot,(in the poo) and now he saved someone fainted in a bathroom...
They should get this on the news, it would be a heartwarming story and help rescue too!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

What is wrong with people who do this to a poor innocent little dog - leaving him in a Porta Potty??

What a heartwarming event - Taylor is a true hero, so smart, so very cute. He's a keeper!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a great story. He is adorable and can now live the life he so deserves. :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a great story, including the irony of it all. He sure is a cute little guy.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

This brings happy tears to my eyes! Just look at his picture. He looks so happy and content. What a blessing that he rescued the very one who rescued him!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mary Palmer says she contacted tv and newspapers and it will get news coverage,hope AP picks it up. It will be a great holiday story plus a real boost for rescue!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW Taylor your such a clever little boy well done you deserve a million gold stars!!!:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili::cheer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Way to go Taylor, you are a true hero and a very handsome one i might add! Just look at how happy that little sweetheart is. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, what a guy, that's a great story. And Taylor is so adorable, glad to hear that his mom is OK too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a great rescue dog!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Taylor made it in the Journal Times... I hope AP picks this up...
Abused, rescued dog repays his new owner


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Taylor made it in the Journal Times... I hope AP picks this up...
> Abused, rescued dog repays his new owner


Michelle - thanks for posting this. My day was unbelievable and I am just now getting back online so didn't have a chance to add the newspaper article link.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Michelle - thanks for posting this. My day was unbelievable and I am just now getting back online so didn't have a chance to add the newspaper article link.


Happy to do it,I hope she gets a tv interview so we can make the video go viral for fluff rescues!:thumbsup:
I hope tomorrow will be better! Been watching posts on NCMR page, such cute fluffies, always ready for transport...
Gotta say I love Mork's ears...OMD soooo cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful, heartwarming story. Taylor -- you are most definitely a HERO!!!


----------

